# 2017 Pinarello Launch (Here are some Pics and Video!)



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/Materiel-velocom-126561996169/photos/?tab=album&album_id=10154219306346170

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...g?ig_cache_key=MTI1NDAwNDU0NjUzMTk2ODQyNQ==.2

https://www.facebook.com/bicyclingmag/videos


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*More Photos (Dogma F*)*

2017 Pinarello 'Graphic Design:'

Graphic Design ? Manuel Bottazzo

DOGMA 2017 ? Manuel Bottazzo


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The new graphics are the same as Team Sky have.

I will buy an F8 if Pinarello adopt direct mount brakes. Happy with my Dogma2 until then.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love riding my dogma 2 as much as my f8


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

More Photos: https://www.facebook.com/cyclesfoss...pcb.1808582306039014/1808581956039049/?type=3

I like the Gan S with Campagnolo Potenza!

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5e7699b73114c40a3119be1b6d6f8f39&oe=57D1DDE9


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the Dogma K8 (non suspension). However the guy in the video said it is not available in the US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The DogmaK8 is the new DogmaK or KOBH.

I wonder how much difference there is between that and an F8. Some Sky riders used them in the classics. This is Kwiatkowski's:


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

The 2017 catalog is out on Gita Bike. 
https://issuu.com/gitabike/docs/pinarello_cicli_2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

